# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Mapa

## Sandra S.

Hola,

quisiera hacer una propuesta. ¿Qué os parece si en este sitio se pone una mapa con todo los cursos de los rios y las cuencas? :Big Grin:  Sería una buena manera de aprender la hidrografía española (sobre todo por mi parte). ¿Es una propuesta demasiado interesada? :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sé que ya existen las conexiones con Google Earth para la localización de los pantanos, es que me guastaría ver de donde nacen los rios y donde se acaban.

Gracias por la atención. :Smile:

----------


## Xuquer

> Hola,
> 
> quisiera hacer una propuesta. ¿Qué os parece si en este sitio se pone una mapa con todo los cursos de los rios y las cuencas? Sería una buena manera de aprender la hidrografía española (sobre todo por mi parte). ¿Es una propuesta demasiado interesada?
> 
> Sé que ya existen las conexiones con Google Earth para la localización de los pantanos, es que me guastaría ver de donde nacen los rios y donde se acaban.
> 
> Gracias por la atención.




Pues no estaría nada mal el disponer de un mapa hidrológico más de "ir por casa" que el Google   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

haber si sale algún manitas y madura un poco esta idea  :Stick Out Tongue: 

salu2  :Wink:

----------


## Embalses

A ver yo tenia una idea parecida que es justamente darles un espacio en el foro lo de dibujar el mapa, tendriamos que dejarlo en situarlos en el mapa de google que no es poco.

La idea seria en el apartado Foros del Agua en Embalses.net  	> MEDIO FÍSICO   	> Ríos

Crear un listado por provincias (algunos rios que pasan por varias provincias pues se repetirian, para intentar enmarcar los comentarios e información en un lugar geografico) e insertar un Mensaje con su mapa (de google) y luego despues ir añadiendole información mediante comentarios o si se es un moderador editando directamente el mensaje y dejandolo como chincheta arriba, esto lo podria hacer relativamente pronto (depende de otros trabajos que tengo empezados y que actualmente me requieren bastante tiempo).

Otra opcion que seria hacer otro tipo de ordenación de los mismos (vertientes, comunidades autonomas ... supongo que habra muchas opciones).

Bueno espero vuestros comentarios a ver que opinais del tema antes de hacer nada.

Un saludo.

----------


## juanlo

Hay una página del Ministerio de medio ambiente (visor sigpac), que tiene unos mapas de los mejores, mas las fotos del satélite. No se si podrian servir para este tema?.
http://sigpac.mapa.es/fega/visor/

----------


## Xuquer

Esto he capturado del mapa  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Embalse de Alarcón>>>>Contreras>>>> Benageber>>> y en chiquitín Loriguilla  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sandra S.

Vaya, no esperaba tan interes en este tema. Gracias a todo:
gracias a Xuquer, que siempre me contesta; :Smile: 
gracias a Embalses que a lo mejor pondrà en actuacion las ideas; :Smile: 
gracias a Juanlo que ha facilitado un mapa muy bueno. :Smile: 

El mapa que ha sugerido Juanlo es bueno, de verdad me gusta, pero si vamos a ver los rios, no siempre se logra recorrer todo el percurso del rio porqué està ocultado por carreteras. Es decir, por ejemplo, fui a ver el recurrido del Guadalmedina, que me enteresa. Y no logro ver ni el embalse del Limonero, ni sé exactamente cual es el recurrido del rio. :Frown: 

Lo que quiero decir es que a lo mejor seria bueno quitar un poco de geografia politica o toponimia, pero el problema es hasta cuanto? Porqué tambien es bueno saber donde se encuentra el rio en un punto preciso. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Creo que es cuestion de tomar decisiones equilibradas y que no deben ser faciles, porquè seguro es en mengua de algo. :Frown: 

Vosotros que opinais? :Wink:

----------


## juanlo

Hola Sandra, es raro que no vieses lo que andabas buscando, pues si aumentas lo suficiente, el mapa deja de ser polítco y se convierte en mapa topográfico y vienen al detalle nombres de arroyos e incluso manantiales.
Y si sigues aumentando pues pasas a ver la imagen del satélite.

----------


## juanlo

Xuquer, ¿ como has hecho para capturar la imagen del mapa?

----------


## Xuquer

> Xuquer, ¿ como has hecho para capturar la imagen del mapa?



Muy fácil, abro el Sigpac, situo y amplio al gusto, capturo la pantalla del PC con la tecla "impr pant" del teclado, subo al imagesachak le pongo la opción del tamaño adecuado (1024) y copio/pego en la respuesta del post. 


No se si lo he explicado bien  :Confused: 

al menos lo he intentado  :Big Grin: 

salu2  :Wink:

----------


## Sandra S.

> Hola Sandra, es raro que no vieses lo que andabas buscando, pues si aumentas lo suficiente, el mapa deja de ser polítco y se convierte en mapa topográfico y vienen al detalle nombres de arroyos e incluso manantiales.
> Y si sigues aumentando pues pasas a ver la imagen del satélite.


Juanlo, tengo que pedir disculpa.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Es totalmente mi culpa. De verdad, es que cuando fui a visitar este sitio estaban haciendo manutención y entonces algunas fonciones no foncionaba bien... lo siento.

Me he ido ahora a mirar y... me he quedado sin palabras! Eso es EXACTAMENTE lo que querría encontrar! :Big Grin:  Muchisimas gracias.

Y gracias tambien por ayudarme con el asunto de la reducción de la foto... :Embarrassment:

----------


## juanlo

> A ver yo tenia una idea parecida que es justamente darles un espacio en el foro lo de dibujar el mapa, tendriamos que dejarlo en situarlos en el mapa de google que no es poco.
> 
> La idea seria en el apartado Foros del Agua en Embalses.net  	> MEDIO FÍSICO   	> Ríos
> 
> Crear un listado por provincias (algunos rios que pasan por varias provincias pues se repetirian, para intentar enmarcar los comentarios e información en un lugar geografico) e insertar un Mensaje con su mapa (de google) y luego despues ir añadiendole información mediante comentarios o si se es un moderador editando directamente el mensaje y dejandolo como chincheta arriba, esto lo podria hacer relativamente pronto (depende de otros trabajos que tengo empezados y que actualmente me requieren bastante tiempo).
> 
> Otra opcion que seria hacer otro tipo de ordenación de los mismos (vertientes, comunidades autonomas ... supongo que habra muchas opciones).
> 
> Bueno espero vuestros comentarios a ver que opinais del tema antes de hacer nada.
> ...


No se si es algo parecido a esto lo que se puede hacer con cada río principal, y si se quiere comentar algo sobre sus afluentes pues hacerlo en el mismo post.
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=570

----------


## Xuquer

Entiendo entonces que tu has agregado el Mapa ¿ no ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

si es así queda de lujo  :Smile:

----------


## juanlo

> Entiendo entonces que tu has agregado el Mapa ¿ no ? 
> 
> si es así queda de lujo


Todo lo he sacado de wikipedia:http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guadalquivir
El mapa lo he recortado de la foto que sale en la página.
Lo que se puede hacer es poner más información o fotos, hablar de los afluentes. etc.

----------

